# C Y C L O N E Coaster ride tomorrow 9/7



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking forward to the ride tomorrow. Any Schwinners out there with a double diamond 1935 Schwinn or Mead bring em out. We have 6 coming so far. And all other prewar Schwinn motorbikes welcome too! Should be a nice day in So. Cal for a boardwalk cruise on any make and model!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

My girl and I will be there! I think a couple friends are joining us as well. Gonna be a great day for a ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2014)

*Sounds great!*

Can't wait to see pics from the ride.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 6, 2014)

My work schedule may be changing and I will finally have some well deserved Sundays off! I may be able to finally join in on a Cyclone Coaster ride which ive been iching to do for years now..I think this will be my ride of choice when it does finally happen..





1952 Green Schwinn Traveler by Schwinn499


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

Schwinn499 said:


> My work schedule may be changing and I will finally have some well deserved Sundays off! I may be able to finally join in on a Cyclone Coaster ride which ive been iching to do for years now..I think this will be my ride of choice when it does finally happen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finally! Hey, hit me up anytime(even at Midnight!) and we'll ride. Next time you ride by, stop by instead of lurking around my street

Try to make it to the next Monrovia Ride this month at 9am Saturday Sept 20th at Velocipedist.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 6, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Finally! Hey, hit me up anytime(even at Midnight!) and we'll ride. Next time you ride by, stop by instead of lurking around my street
> 
> Try to make it to the next Monrovia Ride this month at 9am Saturday Sept 20th at Velocipedist.




Will do Mike. Im gonna ride tonight but, I have some pent up energy I need to get out and some heavy thinking to do so ill be hauling ass and listening to some Yes or Weather Report on my ear buds. I doubt youll be in for that  

..and I think I have the 20th requested of from work for a friends birthday that evening, so maybe I can drag my night owl ass outa bed early and join you guys.

[video=youtube;2-tnnbwIYys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-tnnbwIYys[/video]


----------



## bike (Sep 6, 2014)

*Pics*

for the less fortunate!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

bike said:


> for the less fortunate!




Gotta come out here Paul! Got a bike waiting for you...and your ladyfriend


----------



## bike (Sep 6, 2014)

*had hoped to do it in 14*



fordmike65 said:


> Gotta come out here Paul! Got a bike waiting for you...and your ladyfriend




perhaps 15- really need to do the coast to coast trip!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 6, 2014)

*Ill be joining the ride as well*

Looking forward to it. It will be my first Cyclone Coasters ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaghhhh!!! it's the top secret Schwinn invasion we've dreaded for years! sprung on us at the last minute!


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2014)

The Schwinn invasion happens every month. So different paint schemes this month? Last month was green, this month brown? Lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2014)

slick said:


> The Schwinn invasion happens every month. So different paint schemes this month? Last month was green, this month brown? Lol




considering that the Shelby invasion stayed home this year...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> considering that the Shelby invasion stayed home this year...




Play nice boys... Just look forward to the Colson Ride in November!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Looking forward to it. It will be my first Cyclone Coasters ride.




Be sure to say Hi! Think I'll be riding my '37 Imperial project.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 6, 2014)

*For sure Mike*

I'll be riding my 37 CWC. Probably be there by 8ish


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2014)

*I just had 4 wisdom teeth pulled yesterday, but I might still make it.*

It wasn't bad at all but I'm not sure if I should be shaking up the jaw too much.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 7, 2014)

A few amateur teasers pics


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh my, what a sight for these old eyes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 7, 2014)

Eye candy.....
Motorbike madness


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Eye candy.....
> Motorbike madness




6 Double Diamonds


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2014)

Schwinnapallooza. Lol. 

I'll gladly take that manifold tank Higgins home☺


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice bikes guys wish I could've made it just came back in town tonight. 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2014)

some more photos!


----------



## Iverider (Sep 8, 2014)

Why do hanging tanks cost so much again? 

Nice line up.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 8, 2014)

*Great ride, great people*

It was nice riding, meeting and hanging out with some of the people I only knew from their cabe usernames. Great to finally put a face to the many names. Good times! I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------

